# Taking your work with you



## cda (Jul 11, 2015)

http://www.dasparkhotel.net/index.php?lang=EN


----------



## mark handler (Jul 11, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Taking your work with you


don't understand the title?

These are hotel rooms... Are you impling there are working girls, at the hotel?


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks like my office a Sewer pipe,

And I know some people are down in the Dumps.


----------



## conarb (Jul 12, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Looks like my office a Sewer pipe,And I know some people are down in the Dumps.


Your office is not ADA compliant?


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2015)

Hay,

It's type I construction,

What more do you want ??


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 12, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Hay,It's type I construction,
> 
> What more do you want ??


A designated properly marked van accessible parking space with official and properly marked signage along a sloped path with guardrail and turning circles leading to a ramp with hard surfaces and tactile markings indicating a door with approved levers and pushbars that opens onto a room with wide aisles to the left and right side of the bed and nightstands with push button lights and phones for the hearing impaired and braille signs for the blind.

To start.

Then it gets complicated.

Brent.


----------

